# Sữa NAN A2 có giúp bé tăng cân?



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (23/2/21)

Bé nhà e hơn tuổi rưỡi mà hơi còi. Mẹ cháu sữa kém. E đang tham khảo Nan A2 cho bé ko biết có hợp ko ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (23/2/21)

Nan A2 tốt đó mom,đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, con tăng cân và chiều cao tốt


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (23/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Nan A2 tốt đó mom,đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, con tăng cân và chiều cao tốt


Sữa này con uống có táo gì k vậy c


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (23/2/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này con uống có táo gì k vậy c


Ko táo hay nóng trong gì cho con đâu, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  thành phần Probiotics - Vi khuẩn Bifidus BL không chỉ chống lại các bệnh đưởnguột, giúp trẻ hấp thu tốt mà còn đào thải nhanh ra ngoài những chất dư thừa, ngăn ngừa táo bón cho trẻ ấy


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (23/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Ko táo hay nóng trong gì cho con đâu, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  thành phần Probiotics - Vi khuẩn Bifidus BL không chỉ chống lại các bệnh đưởnguột, giúp trẻ hấp thu tốt mà còn đào thải nhanh ra ngoài những chất dư thừa, ngăn ngừa táo bón cho trẻ ấy


Được đấy nhỉ, để đổi sữa này cho con luôn, cảm ơn chị nh nhé


----------



## văn khánh trang (23/2/21)

Cho con uống Nan A2 đi mom ạ, chứa đầy đủ các vitamin, khoáng chất, DHA  cho sự phát triển toàn diện của bé  luôn mà


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (23/2/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Cho con uống Nan A2 đi mom ạ, chứa đầy đủ các vitamin, khoáng chất, DHA  cho sự phát triển toàn diện của bé  luôn mà


Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## văn khánh trang (23/2/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


Con 1t là mình bổ sung thêm sữa ngoài cho con rồi, trộm vía, con mình 4t r, ít ốm vặt, mà cân nặng cũng ổn đinh


----------



## trần thanh kiều (23/2/21)

Nan A2 đc đó chị, thành phần sữa này có Nucleotide tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, cải thiện chức năng của ruột, gan cho con


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (23/2/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Nan A2 đc đó chị, thành phần sữa này có Nucleotide tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, cải thiện chức năng của ruột, gan cho con


Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom nhỉ


----------



## trần thanh kiều (23/2/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom nhỉ


Dòng này của Úc í


----------



## trần phương thanh (23/2/21)

E đang cho con uống Nan A2 đây, tìm hiểu nh dòng r, thấy thành phần của Nan A2 vẫn tốt nhất, con ăn uống , ngủ ngoan hơn


----------



## Diễm Lệ (23/2/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> E đang cho con uống Nan A2 đây, tìm hiểu nh dòng r, thấy thành phần của Nan A2 vẫn tốt nhất, con ăn uống , ngủ ngoan hơn


Mom cho con uống nh k mom


----------



## trần phương thanh (23/2/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Mom cho con uống nh k mom


Có trên hướng dẫn r mà chị, cứ vậy cho con uống thôi


----------



## Diễm Lệ (23/2/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Có trên hướng dẫn r mà chị, cứ vậy cho con uống thôi


Tại bé nhà mình lười uống sữa quá, uống nh lần trong ngày đc k nhỉ


----------



## trần phương thanh (23/2/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Tại bé nhà mình lười uống sữa quá, uống nh lần trong ngày đc k nhỉ


Tùy vào nhu cầu của con, cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc mà c


----------



## Phương Thùy (23/2/21)

Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu giống mom nè, thấy sữa Nan A2 cũng có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho bé


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (23/2/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu giống mom nè, thấy sữa Nan A2 cũng có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho bé


Sữa này nh dưỡng chất đó m ạ, e cũng cho con uống dòng này lâu nay r


----------



## Phương Thùy (23/2/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa này nh dưỡng chất đó m ạ, e cũng cho con uống dòng này lâu nay r


Ừa giờ cho con dùng gì cũng nên tìm hiểu kĩ mới cho con dùng đc, giờ cái gì tốt cứ thế cho con dung thôi


----------



## Như Ngọc (24/2/21)

Cho con uống Nan A2 đi mom ạ, mình cho con uống 2 năm nay, trộm vía ai cũng khen chăm con khéo thế


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (24/2/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Cho con uống Nan A2 đi mom ạ, mình cho con uống 2 năm nay, trộm vía ai cũng khen chăm con khéo thế


Sữa này ổn đinh tiêu hóa cho con k c


----------



## Như Ngọc (24/2/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa này ổn đinh tiêu hóa cho con k c


Tốt nha mom, bifidus BL không chỉ có vai trò lớn đối với hê tiêu hóa mà còn giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch vì trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt là cơ sở để hệ miễn dịch, sức đề kháng được nâng cao ấy


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (24/2/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Tốt nha mom, bifidus BL không chỉ có vai trò lớn đối với hê tiêu hóa mà còn giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch vì trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt là cơ sở để hệ miễn dịch, sức đề kháng được nâng cao ấy


Uầy thích thế, chắc để đổi sang dòng này cho con uống


----------



## Gia Nghi (24/2/21)

Chị đổi sữa sang Nan A2 cho con đi, sưã này có hàm lượng Whey cao, có men tiêu hóa nên uống sữa này thấy con chị ăn uống tốt hẳn ra luôn


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (24/2/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Chị đổi sữa sang Nan A2 cho con đi, sưã này có hàm lượng Whey cao, có men tiêu hóa nên uống sữa này thấy con chị ăn uống tốt hẳn ra luôn


Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy ạ


----------



## Gia Nghi (24/2/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy ạ


Mình hay mua chỗ mấy siêu thị mẹ và bé nha


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (24/2/21)

E cũng đang cho con uống sữa Nan A2 nè, sữa này có đạm whey giúp tăng sức đề kháng cho con đó m, trộm vía con ít ốm vặt hẳn


----------



## Linh Đoàn (24/2/21)

Nan A2 tốt mà, sữa này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt nè


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (24/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Nan A2 tốt mà, sữa này hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con tốt nè


Sữa này có dễ uống k mom nhỉ


----------



## Linh Đoàn (24/2/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa này có dễ uống k mom nhỉ


Loại này thơm, vị dịu, dễ uống mà, bé nhà mình lười uống sữa lắm, mà thấy nay tự cầm uống luôn mà


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (24/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Loại này thơm, vị dịu, dễ uống mà, bé nhà mình lười uống sữa lắm, mà thấy nay tự cầm uống luôn mà


Ổn nhỉ, kiểu này chắc cho con uống sữa này


----------



## thao lê (24/2/21)

Nan A2 có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (24/2/21)

thao lê nói:


> Nan A2 có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ


Sữa này có bổ sung hàm lượng vitamin D và canxi cao, chiều cao con phát triển tốt nha


----------



## thao lê (24/2/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này có bổ sung hàm lượng vitamin D và canxi cao, chiều cao con phát triển tốt nha


Hàm lượng canxi cao hệ tiêu hóa con vẫn tốt chứ nhỉ


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (24/2/21)

thao lê nói:


> Hàm lượng canxi cao hệ tiêu hóa con vẫn tốt chứ nhỉ


Sữa này có bổ sung thêm men tiêu hóa, giúp con hấp thụ tốt, k táo gì đâu mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (24/2/21)

Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu dòng Nan A2  này cho con nè


----------



## Trang Lê (24/2/21)

Nan A2  tốt mà mom. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (24/2/21)

Nan A2 mình thấy giúp bé phát triển toàn diện luôn đấy, hàm lượng dinh dưỡng trong sữa cao mà k phải sữa nào cũng có nha


----------



## Hà Thông (24/2/21)

Nan A2 thì có giúp con phát triển trí não, thị lực k các mom


----------



## nga Lê Thị (24/2/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Nan A2 thì có giúp con phát triển trí não, thị lực k các mom


Mình tìm hiểu thấy có chứa DHA và ARA   giúp trẻ phát triên trí tuệ và tăng cường thị lực tốt


----------



## Hà Thông (24/2/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thấy có chứa DHA và ARA   giúp trẻ phát triên trí tuệ và tăng cường thị lực tốt


Ưng thế, e chắc cho con uống sữa này luôn


----------

